# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Cowboy Cooker  (it gits 'em well done)

## brianpoundingnails

I built this pitt just for cooking cowboys. I have seen several firepits set up for cooking over the years. This is my version made from a harrow disc.


n1.jpgn4.jpgn5.jpgchests (2).jpg

----------


## shiftyer1

Why would you wanna cook a cowboy,  ain't they a little tough?  

I like that set up

----------


## Rick

Pretty snazzy.

----------


## Antonyraison

Very cool, it kind of looks like a drum Kit 
For t hose Times when you really need to go pantera  and do cowboys from hell  :Wink:  ok that's a metal head reference there.

----------


## crashdive123

Very cool.  Well done.

----------


## BladeSong

That's very creative!

----------


## CMueller

That looks like it took a lot of planning and diagramming.

Very well thought out design.

----------


## Jasonet

Looks good, nonetheless.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

Far out and solid!

----------

